# Motion Tracking Grundlagen



## Sebell96 (9. November 2008)

Versuche mich ein wenig in Motion Tracking.

Habe PFTrack und Icarus mal getestet.

Wie ist das sollten und dürfen nur ruhige Clips dafür genommen werden sprich also 1 Objekt nicht aus den Augen verlieren
Wie sieht es mit richtigen schwenks aus klappt das dann überhaupt noch mit der 3D Darstelung!?


----------



## chmee (10. November 2008)

Habe es mal mit Icarus ausprobiert. Und die Trackingpunkte blieben auch bei weiteren Schwenks erhalten.. Icarus erkennt weitere ( wichtige ) Punkte im Bild, die es in die Berechnung einbindet. Im Grunde genommen sind alle gelieferten Punkte nur Stützpunkte für das Gesamte. Das Ergebnis ist ja auch "nur" die Kamerafahrt. Letztlich hättest Du diese Frage auch selbst beantworten können, indem Du der Software solche Aufnahmen zum Fraß vorwirfst.

mfg chmee


----------

